# Privates Hab und Gut für die Arbeit einsetzen



## visu90 (10 Juli 2016)

Ich nutze für die Arbeit ab und an mein privates Auto, wenn z. B. kein  Dienstwagen aus unserem Firmenfuhrpark mehr frei ist. Ich bekomme dann  30 ct. pro Kilometer. Ich nehme es halt hin. Ich sage nicht, dass ich  erfreut darüber bin mit meiner privaten Kiste fahren zu dürfen. Aber ich  sehe auch, dass mein Chef keine neuen Autos herzaubern kann. Also,  spare ich mir Kraft und Energie und diskutiere nicht. Solange es bei  Ausnahmen bleibt.

Was mir eher aufstößt, ist, dass ich mein  privates Handy immer mehr geschäftlich nutze. Sicher, mein Chef  erstattet mir die Telefonkosten. Aber es ist doch nicht gerade Sinn der  Sache, wenn ich doch eh ein Geschäftshandy habe. Wenn am Wochenende ein  Notfall ist, habe ich es nun mal nicht dabei. Außnahme: wenn ich mich  rufbereit halten muss. Ansonsten wäre es mir zu doof, zwei Handys  rumzuziehen. Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr das handhabt. Bei mir  in der Arbeit gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander. Die Einen nutzen ihr  Geschäftshandy einfach privat (sind auch die, die am meisten angerufen  werden). Ein Anderer Kollege nutzt ein Dual-Sim Smartphone (mit dem  Gedanken spiele ich im Moment) und dann gibt es Kollegen, die finden es  Geisteskrank privat für die Arbeit überhaupt erreichbar zu sein.


----------



## Rudi (10 Juli 2016)

Das muß natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Keiner ist gezwungen die privaten Sachen zu nutzen. Was passiert denn wenn Du einen Unfall mit deinem privaten Auto hast ?
30 ct pro km erscheint mir nicht gerade lukrativ. Bekommst Du die Fahrzeit bezahlt ?


----------



## bike (10 Juli 2016)

In welcher Firma arbeitest du denn?
Warum musst du IMMER erreichbar sein?
Wenn Rufbereitschaft, dann Geschäftsnummer, sonst keine Nummer unter diesem Anschluss, außer Kollegen, die ggF ein Problem haben und Hilfe brauchen, die haben die Privatnummern, sonst niemand.
Jeder braucht Ruhe und ein Privatleben.
So machen wir dies und das ist auch gut so. 

Wegen dem Privatwagen würde ich mir Gedanken machen, denn wie schon erwähnt wurde, wer bezahlt bei einem Schuss?


bike


----------



## borromeus (10 Juli 2016)

Bei uns in AUT gibt es ein amtliches km-Geld.
pro km 0,42 Cent- natürlich steuerfrei.
Soweit ich gelesen habe, ist das in Deutschland lediglich nur 30 Cent, von daher ist das zwar sehr wenig aber gesetzlich gedeckt.
Fahrzeit muss natürlich bezahlt werden. In unserer Firma gibt es aber zu 99% FirmenPKW's, die meistens werden ja auch privat genutzt.

Alle Mitarbeiter, die bei uns ausser Haus sind (auch nur zeitweise) haben ein Firmenhandy, das sie auch privat benützen dürfen.
Sämtliche Kosten trägt der Arbeitgeber. Daher haben die meisten kein privates Handy.


----------



## MasterOhh (10 Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres privat ein Dual-Sim Handy zugelegt, weil es mich über die Zeit zu sehr angestunken hat, immer 2 Telefone dabei zu haben. Leider bietet die Business Sparte unseres Mobilfunkanbieters keine Dual-Sim Telefone an.  
Solange ich keine kostenplichtigen Servicenummern anrufe, kann ich mein Diensthandy auch privat nutzen (bei den Flatrates kostet es der Firma ja nichts). Also nutze ich meistens die Firmen Sim-Karte wenn ich jmd anrufe, gebe aber bei privaten Angelegenheiten immer meine private Nummer an, fall mich jmd zurückrufen möchte. 

Das ich nach Feierabend auch noch telefonisch erreichbar bin, wird bei uns zwar nicht explizit gefordert aber doch gern gesehen. Da die Kollegen aus der Instandhaltung aber sehr rücksichtsvoll sind, kommt ein Anruf nur dann, wenn sie selbst mit ihrem Latein am Ende sind. Das passiert vieleicht 6-7 mal im Jahr, also noch absolut zu verkraften. Wenn 2-3 mal pro Woche ein Anruf kommen würde, würde ich natürlich darauf drängen, dass da eine bessere Lösung gefunden wird.

Zu Leuten, die sich absolut weigern nach Feierabend erreichbar zu sein habe ich ein gepaltenes Verhältnis.

1. hängt es immer davon ab, warum man angerufen wird. Bei mir sind es halt Ausfälle (mit unklarer Ursache) von Anlagen bei denen ich für die Steuerung verantworlich war. Wenn unsere Elektriker da nicht weiterkommen und keiner erreichbar ist, würde die Anlage im schlimmsten Fall 1-2 Schichten lang still stehen. Bei Anrufen wegen Lapalien werde ich auch etwas säuerlich, aber das kommt bei mir zu Glück so gut wie nie vor.

2. Wenn man in der Position ist, in der man auch ausserhalb der Arbeitszeit mit Anrufen rechnen muss, hat man eigentlich eine Position in der Firma mit einem Veranwortungsbereich der dies auch abdeckt. Wer das nicht möchte, der muss sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, wenn Kollegen die da etwas mehr Initiative zeigen, Gehalts und Postenmäßig an einem vorbeiziehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2016)

Privates Auto für die Firma verwenden: *Niemals*

Mal abgesehen von den Wertverlust, denk doch mal daran wenn du ein Unfall
baust, dann darfst du Privat auch noch Bus und Bahn benutzen.

Gib deinen Chef mal den Tip das es auch Mietwagen gibt und das schon auf jedem Dorf.


----------



## mariob (10 Juli 2016)

Hi,
also privat und dienstlich schon recht strikt, das geht schon beim Auto los. Das Thema unverschuldeter Unfall wurde ja schon angesprochen.
 Beim Händie ist es bei mir privat wie dienstlich, ich muß nicht 24/7 erreichbar sein, ich schleppe weder das eine noch das andere mit mir herum wenn es nicht notwendig ist. Es ensteht kein existenzielles Problem wenn man nicht sofort irgendwo angerufen werden kann und man kann auch zurückrufen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Hesse (10 Juli 2016)

Ich sage immer:
  „Das Leben ist eine geben und nehmen“
  Solange beide Seiten damit zufrieden sind ist doch alles ok  

  Bei uns ist es so:
Da wir auch jederzeit eine Firmenfahrzeug mal privat 
bekommen können wenn wir eins brauchen, fahren wir auch mal mit unseren privaten Kfz wenn es erforderlich ist. 
Beides ist aber nicht die Regel. Aber alle sind so zufrieden.
Genauso ist es mit Werkzeug.

  Win-win oder wie das „Neu“ so heißt

  Handys haben wir Diensthandys die wir auch privat nutzen die aber auch nicht „ausnutzen“.
Bis vor ca. zwei Jahren hatten wir die TwinBill Karten ,war vom Gedanken her gut, aber seit den
Flatrates und den erforderlichen Datenverbindungen auf privater und dienstlicher Seite auch keine Lösung mehr. 

  Die Telefonnummern haben aber auch nur die wichtigsten Kunden die diese auch wirklich nicht missbrauchen, wenn diese anrufen hat dies auch seine Berechtigung.
  Die Firma gibt unsere Nummer *nie* heraus, das entscheiden alleine wir wer sie bekommt.


  In jetzt über 30 Jahre Dienstzeit  war ich (wissentlich) nur ein einziges Mal zu einem Kunden am 
  privaten Festnetz „ungehalten“ als dieser mich Sonntagmorgens wegen eines brummen in seiner  Sprechanlage gleich bei sich sehen wollte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juli 2016)

Geben und nehmen, aber mit unterschiedlichen Vorzeichen.
Als Privatman kannst du einen Wirtschaftlichen Schaden nicht 
von der Steuer absetzen und auch nicht den Kauf und nutzen
eines Handys.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (10 Juli 2016)

Ich würde sagen, dass es wirklich immer drauf ankommt. Wenn eine Firma gerade am Aufbau ist und vielleicht das Geld knapp ist kann man schon mal mit seinem Auto wo hin fahren. Aber ansonsten muss es grundsätzlich schon ein Geschäfts PKW sein. Auch bei den Handys ist es so, wobei ich da aber lieber zwei Handys habe als eines. Mein Wochenende ist mir eigentlich heilig. Außer ich weiß, dass es irgendwo Probleme gibt, dann nehm ich mal das Geschäftshandy mit. Aber privat angerufen werden will ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juli 2016)

Also Handy ist doch nun wirklich kein Thema.
Es gibt gute Dual-Sim Smartphones in jeder Preisklasse.
Im asiatischen Markt ist Dual-Sim Standard.

Für Fahrten mit dem Privat-PKW können entsprechende Vereinbarungen mit dem Arbeitgeber getroffen werden.
Mietwagen ist aber meist die bessere Wahl.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Juli 2016)

Hat Dein Chef mal nac hgerechnet, was ihn Farten mit Deinem Privatwagen kosten?

500 km * 0,30€ = 150€ (Ich frage mich zwar, wieso sich hier KM rauskürzt, ist halt so  )

Leihwagen ca. 50 €
Sprit = 5*6 Liter Diesel a 1,10€ = 33€ (Und ja, die Spritpreise variieren, 1,1€ habe ich jetzt halt mal angenommen)

Kosten für Leihwagen = 83€

Wenn man so argumentiert, muss man nie wieder privat fahren.


----------



## Knaller (11 Juli 2016)

Moin

Bin 32 Jahre im Service tätig.   Am Anfang  mit Privat Wagen gefahren.  Mit der Km Pauschale so eben hin bekommen.  Dann fing das an Kollegen aus dem Vertrieb bekamen Dienstwagen usw. 
Wir im Service nix.    Thema wir würden doch gut entschädigt.    Dann passierte es.   Hab auf der Dienstfahrt meinen Wagen zerlegt.  Am nächsten Tag "Du Must zum Kunden".  "He mein Auto kaputt". Antwort "Dein Problem"  Kollege aus dem Vertrieb 2Tage vorher Firmenwagen demoliert sofort Leihwagen. 
Dem Personalchef erklärt das ich kein Auto mehr habe und ab jetzt mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel komme.    Das hat 6 Wochen gedauert dann gab es auch für den Service  Geschäftswagen.   
Außerdem ist der Einsatz  von Privater Hardware wie Handy oder PC verboten. Bei mir gilt das auch für Auto's. [emoji41]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (11 Juli 2016)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> 500 km * 0,30€ = 150€ (Ich frage mich zwar, wieso sich hier KM rauskürzt, ist halt so  )


Weil es nicht * 0,30€ sondern * 0,30€/km sind. Dann kürzt es sich auch raus.


----------



## V W (11 Juli 2016)

Bei uns können Privat-PKWs benutzt werden. Ich schreibe können weil wir das selbst entscheiden dürfen. Wenn jemand das nicht will gibt es eben einen Wagen von Verleiher. 
Bei einem Unfall mit Privat-PKW ist dieser Vollkasko versichert und auch die erhöhte Prämie wird von der Firma ausgeglichen. Da ich gerne mal auch beim Autofahren eine rauche fahre ich persönlich öfter mal mit meinem eigenen Auto. Geldmäßig lohnt das zwar nicht aber ich fahre lieber in einem "richtigen" Auto als mit einer Leihgurke.


----------



## borromeus (11 Juli 2016)

> 500 km * 0,30€ = 150€ (Ich frage mich zwar, wieso sich hier KM rauskürzt, ist halt so :smile: )



weil es 0,30€/km sind!



> Leihwagen ca. 50 €
> Sprit = 5*6 Liter Diesel a 1,10€ = 33€ (Und ja, die Spritpreise variieren, 1,1€ habe ich jetzt halt mal angenommen)
> 
> Kosten für Leihwagen = 83€
> ...



Zuzüglich Arbeitszeit von und zur Leihwagenfirma.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2016)

borromeus schrieb:


> Zuzüglich Arbeitszeit von und zur Leihwagenfirma.



Die Leihwagenfirmen stellen die Autos bei uns auf den Firmenparkplatz und holen sie auch da wieder ab


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Juli 2016)

Hallo,
bei uns ist dies auch der Fall. Wir rufen bei der Leihwagenfirma an und nach 20 Minuten steht das gewünschte Fahrzeug bei uns.
Abgeholt wird es ebenfalls. Ich bin früher auch mit meinem Privatwagen ca. 300.000 KM für die Firma gefahren. Damals war der Diesel
aber noch erheblich günstiger. Heute würde ich dies auf gar keinen Fall mehr machen. Man zahlt doch nur noch drauf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juli 2016)

Selbst wenn der Chef den Diesel komplett bezahlt und man pro KM 0,30€ bekommt, reicht
das nicht. Wartung, Reifen, Bremscheiben und Wertverlust durch Laufleistung, solle man 
nicht unterschätzen.

Den Mietwagen kann man den Kunden in Rechnung stellen und später noch von der Steuer
absetzen.

Ich geh doch zur Arbeit um Geld zu verdienen und bringe es doch nicht mit.


----------



## borromeus (11 Juli 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Leihwagenfirmen stellen die Autos bei uns auf den Firmenparkplatz und holen sie auch da wieder ab


Das ist schön, wir haben 10 Mitarbeiter und keinen Kundenparkplatz.
Wie gesagt: bei uns hat fast eh jeder Aussendienstmitarbeiter ein Firmenauto, und vor der Türe stehen noch 2 FirmenPKW's für Eventualfahrten.

Für den Fall, dass man dann doch einen Leihwagen braucht- was bei uns 1x im Jahr vorkommt, muss der Mitarbeiter eben zur Verleihfirma pilgern.
Ich meinte, dass das der Grund ist, warum es Unternehmensleitern es vielleicht lieber ist, dass jener mit dem Privat-PKW fährt.

Bei uns würden einige mit ihrem Privat-PKW fahren wollen, es gibt eine Fahrzeugklasse, wo die 42 Cent doch gewinnbringend sind. Ich habe das aber stets aus Gründen der Versicherung alsoauch weil ich möchte, dass der Mitarbeiter in einem anständigen und servicierten Auto unterwegs ist, abgelehnt.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (11 Juli 2016)

@TE Visu90,

Irgendwie verstehe ich deine letzte 3 Themen nicht.

ich glaube das du am beste mit eine neue Arbeitgeber ab bist.

Nochmals. Mach DEIN ding und wie öfters gesagt. hier lesen viele Leute mit.

Bram


----------



## flubber (1 August 2016)

Bei uns in der Firma läuft das Gott sei Dank entspannt. Man kann von zuhause aus mal seine Mails checken und beantworten, aber es ist keine Verpflichtung. Außerdem müssen wir auch nicht mit unseren Privatautos durch die Gegend fahren oder auf unserem Privathandy erreichbar sein. Wäre ja auch noch schöner, dann hat man ja gar keine Ruhe mehr. 

Leider habe ich es aber bei einem früheren Job auch schon erlebt, dass ich mit meinem eigenen Auto fahren musste und noch nicht einmal Geld für's Benzin wieder bekommen habe. Einmal und nie wieder! Schlimm, dass es immer noch Arbeitgeber gibt, die ihre Mitarbeiter so ausnutzen. 

Das würde ich mir an deiner Stelle auch nicht lange gefallen lassen.


----------

